# Para / Por



## comeunanuvola

Hola,
soy una chica italiana y estudio espanol desde hace dos ano.
Tengo un problema con "para y por" porque nunca estoy segura quando tengo utilizar uno u otro. Existe una regla?

Gracias


----------



## jester.

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> *¿*Para *o *por*?*
> 
> Hola,
> soy una chica italiana y estudio espa*ñ*ol desde hace dos a*ñ*o*s*.
> Tengo un problema con "para y por" porque nunca estoy segura *c*uando tengo *que* utilizar uno u otro. *¿*Existe una regla?
> 
> Gracias



Hola comeunanuvola,

no creo que haya *una* regla general, sino depende mucho del contexto de cada expresión que va con para o por.

¿Tienes algunas preguntas más específicas?

Un saludo,
j3

P.D. Te he hecho algunas correciones pequeñitas.


----------



## lazarus1907

Te recomiendo que mires el diccionario y veas cómo se usa cada una de las preposiciones. Según el diccionario, "para" tiene 13 usos; "por" tiene 27 y se usa con más frecuencia, claro.

Grosso modo, "*por*" indica medio, modo, localización y causa, mientras que "*para*" indica destino y finalidad. Esto te dará una idea aproximada, pero tienes que aprender todos los casos.

J3st3r ya te ha corregido el texto, pero en cualquier caso te recomiendo que escribas correctamente la palabra "*año*" al menos, por que más que una incorrección es una guarrada.


----------



## comeunanuvola

No tengo preguntas especificas, pero en italiano solo hay una palabra "per" y por eso tengo problema....

Gracias

P.S. En el teclado italiano no hay la "ene" espanola ni el "?" inicial, como puedo hacer?


----------



## lazarus1907

Mira este enlace:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801

Hay una manera muy simple de cambiar el teclado de un idioma a otro, que es lo que yo hago cuando escribo en inglés, español o chino.

Por cierto, el diccionario de español: 

http://buscon.rae.es/diccionario/drae.htm


----------



## lazarus1907

Se cruza *por* la carretera *para* llegar al otro lado. (tránsito, destino)
Le llamé por teléfono para hablar un poco (medio, finalidad)
No sé *por *qué lo hizo, pero si *para *qué. (razón/causa, finalidad)
Por su culpa y *para* su desgracia (causa, "destino")

Danos ejemplos si quieres, y te los comentamos.


----------



## ena 63

hola:
"P.S. En el teclado italiano no hay la "ene" espanola ni el "?" inicial, como puedo hacer?"
yo tengo un iMac francés y la ñ=teclas n + alt, sueltas y vuelves a dar n
y para ¿= teclas alt + mayúscula + ?
para un PC normal, desconozco


----------



## BETOREYES

ena 63 said:
			
		

> hola:
> "P.S. En el teclado italiano no hay la "ene" espanola ni el "?" inicial, como puedo hacer?"
> yo tengo un iMac francés y la ñ=teclas n + alt, sueltas y vuelves a dar n
> y para ¿= teclas alt + mayúscula + ?
> para un PC normal, desconozco



Los PC en América usan codigo ASCII. No se si en Europa se use este código, y si no, debes consultar cual es el que se usa allí.

Para acceder en un editor de texto al código ASCII, debes utilizar el comando Alt+Código. Para tu caso sería:

Ñ = Alt + 165
ñ = Alt + 164
? = Alt + 63
¿ = Alt + 168

Si no te sirven, puedes ensayar con:

Ñ = Alt + 209
ñ = Alt + 241
? = Alt + 63
¿ = Alt + 191


----------



## comeunanuvola

Gracias a Lazarus1970 y Betoreyes,
para el enlance.... (por exemplo aquì se utiliza "para el enlance o por el enlance") 
y el codigo ASCII, funciona....


----------



## mickaël

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Gracias a Lazarus1970 y Betoreyes,
> para el enlance.... (por exemplo aquì se utiliza "para el enlance o por el enlance")
> y el codigo ASCII, funciona....


 
Se usa _por_. 

¿Por qué dices gracias? (Gracias a Lazarus) por el enlace.


----------



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

He comprado un regalo *para* Lucía.
He comprado un regalo *por* Lucía. 

¿Cuál es la diferencia?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Diddy

He comprado un regalo *para* Lucía.
Esta oración indica que yo compré un regalo para dárselo a Lucía.

He comprado un regalo *por* Lucía. 
Esta oración indica que yo compré un regalo porque Lucía, por alguna razón, no podía ir a comprarlo, o sea que yo lo compré en lugar de haberlo comprado Lucía.


----------



## theflyingchinesetiger

– ¿Qué te parece si mañana vamos al cine con mi hermana?
– __________ mí, no hay problema.
a) Por
b) Para

Cuál es la correcta opción, por qué?

Muchas gracias!

Un saludo


----------



## pejupa

Por mi, en este contexto quiere decir 'en mi opinion' .
Ej: - ¿Dónde vamos ?


----------



## pejupa

Lo siento. Sigo con la explicación. 
Ej: - ¿Dónde vamos?
     - Por mi, al cine.


----------



## theflyingchinesetiger

gracias por tu ayuda, Pejupa
pero por qué no se puede usar ¨para¨?
para mi, tambien expresa opinión?
Mejor dicho, cuál es la diferencia entre para mi y por mi


----------



## Pinairun

*Por* *mí,* no hay problema: significa que no voy a poner obstáculos en hacer lo que se me propone. Suele ir seguido de coma.


*Para mí que* mañana va a llover: Me parece que, presiento que, sospecho que, intuyo que, creo que... Sustituye a un verbo seguido de la conjunción _que._


----------



## theflyingchinesetiger

Muchísimos gracias, Pinairun
Ya lo entendido.


----------



## elchucho

Es sólo costumbre pues en realidad estaría perfectamente bien dicho "para mi no hay problema", aunque por la falta de costumbre suena un poco raro, nada más. Para hacerlo sonar familiar podríamos decir: "Para mi no es problema", pues ahi se enfatiza que eso (ir al cine) no es problema para mi. En cambio, al decir "por mi no hay problema" se enfatiza que el problema, si hubiera, no va a venir "por" mi. Son realmente diferencias sutiles que luego la costumbre selecciona y simplifica, sin verdadero motivo. Al analizarlo viene la dificultad si uno no toma cuenta esa simplificación en la forma y la costumbre que ha preferido un modo sobre otro.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con elchucho.


----------



## felicity09

Creo que en Mèxico seria asi:
Para mi no hay problema - implica que no hay complicaciones de tiempo etc
Por mi... que yo no voy a poner obstaculos, que me gusta el plan.


----------



## Bahria

Hola amigos!

Se dice el informe *por* la empresa o *para* la empresa? Se trata de un informe que hago para una empresa. Naturalmente me viene _para_ pero no soy segura...

Ayuda?

Gracias


----------



## Epilio

Pues habría que emplear *para*.


----------



## Bahria

Muchas gracias Epilio!


----------



## Epilio

Pas de quoi


----------



## tatius

Sí, realmente tenías la respuesta en tu propia pregunta. Y una cosa más, Bahria: no se dice "no soy segura" sino "no estoy segura".


----------



## Bahria

Muchisimas gracias, tenia una duda pero no queria molestarles preguntandolo...


----------



## kat200718

Y Cuál es la diferencia entre


Lo hice por ti
Lo hice para ti ?
Los dos son correctos?


----------



## Juan Nadie

kat200718 said:


> Y Cuál es la diferencia entre
> 
> 
> Lo hice por ti
> Lo hice para ti ?
> Los dos son correctos?



Lo hice por ti. Por ejemplo, tú me pediste que hicera algo y yo lo hice.
Lo hice para ti. Por ejemplo, un regalo hecho a mano por mi para ti.

Los dos son correctos.


----------



## Danielo

La forma más sencilla de hacer la Ñ en un teclado QWERTY es tecleando:

Altgr + 4 + n

Pero todo depende de donde se encuentre el símbolo ~ en tu teclado

Un saludo


----------



## Absay

_Para_ usualmente implica algún destino o alguna finalidad, algo en lo que va a recaer finalmente:
"Este regalo es para mi novia."
"Este regalo es para mi novia, para que ella sepa que la quiero."

_Por_ usualmente se utiliza para medio:
"Le enviaré a mi novia este regalo por avión."
Intención, propósito, razón (no confundir con finalidad ni destino):
"Le daré este regalo por amor."

Hay más usos, pero dependen bastante de las costumbres y formas de hablar, así como de los distintos contextos.


----------



## poorBear

buenas !!

*2/**Me parece mejor *para *los españoles hablar de los Reyes Magos (se refiere a la palabra "Santa Claus" que me parece muy inglés ).

¿Hay una cosa que puedo hacer para que no me equivoco siempre?

He leido muchas cosas, pero cometo este error ... 

Gracias.
Saludos
PB


----------



## Calambur

Perdona, no entiendo cuál es tu duda.


----------



## poorBear

Calambur said:


> Perdona, no entiendo cuál es tu duda.


 

Ooops. Lo siento. Mi pregunta es ¿Que puedo hacer para que no me equivoco con "para" y "por"? 

Tengo una duda aquí, no sé si tengo que escribir por o para.

Gracias Calambur.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En tu ejemplo creo que ninguna de las dos: "Me parece mejor que los españoles digan tal cosa en vez de tal otra". Con otro contenido es "para": "Me parece mejor para los españoles que se alojen en el hotel tal en vez de tal otro": me parece mejor *para sus intereses*. Si dices: "Me parece mejor que los españoles se alojen en tal hotel en vez de tal otro", el significado es distinto: tú piensas que es mejor, pero no necesariamente para el interés de ellos.
Un comentario: los Reyes Magos se festejan el 6 de enero, no en Navidad, estás mezclando chicha con limonada.  
Saludos


----------



## poorBear

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En tu ejemplo creo que ninguna de las dos: "Me parece mejor que los españoles digan tal cosa en vez de tal otra". Con otro contenido es "para": "Me parece mejor para los españoles que se alojen en el hotel tal en vez de tal otro": me parece mejor *para sus intereses*. Si dices: "Me parece mejor que los españoles se alojen en tal hotel en vez de tal otro", el significado es distinto: tú piensas que es mejor, pero no necesariamente para el interés de ellos.
> Un comentario: los Reyes Magos se festejan el 6 de enero, no en Navidad, estás mezclando chicha con limonada.    *Sí. Lo sé. Pero he leido que ellos traen  regalos a los niños ¿No? *
> Saludos


 
Okis. Te entiendo bien.
Gracias.
Saludos 
PB


----------



## poorBear

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En tu ejemplo creo que ninguna de las dos: "Me parece mejor que los españoles digan tal cosa en vez de tal otra". Con otro contenido es "para": "Me parece mejor para los españoles que se alojen en el hotel tal en vez de tal otro": me parece mejor *para sus intereses*. Si dices: "Me parece mejor que los españoles se alojen en tal hotel en vez de tal otro", el significado es distinto: tú piensas que es mejor, pero no necesariamente para el interés de ellos.
> Un comentario: los Reyes Magos se festejan el 6 de enero, no en Navidad, estás mezclando chicha con limonada.
> Saludos


 
Entonces, ¿la oración seguiente sería correcta? : 
En efecto, la primera oración se escribe en singular así, me parece evidente que la segunda lo sea también.


----------



## Alma Shofner

poorBear said:


> buenas !!
> 
> *2/**Me parece mejor *para *los españoles hablar de los Reyes Magos (se refiere a la palabra "Santa Claus" que me parece muy inglés ).
> 
> ¿Hay una cosa que puedo hacer para que no me equivoco siempre?
> 
> He leido muchas cosas, pero cometo este error ...
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos
> PB



Como consejo, aprendete los usos de para, que son muy pocos y el resto es por.

Saludos


----------



## gaspar2

Hola,

por favor, cuál de estas oraciones es correcta?

-Por el bienestar de nuestros niños.
-Para el bienestar de nuestros niños.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peón

A mí me suena mejor la primera opción. 

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

gaspar2 said:


> Hola,
> 
> por favor, cuál de estas oraciones es correcta?
> 
> -Por el bienestar de nuestros niños.
> -Para el bienestar de nuestros niños.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Depende del contexto, que no das. Podrían ser correctas las dos.


----------



## oa2169

Pinairun said:


> Depende del contexto, que no das. Podrían ser correctas las dos.


----------



## Minnie121728

Dependiendo de lo que quieras decir, ya que hacer algo por/ para alguien tiene diferente connotación.


----------



## francisgranada

Podríais dar dos ejemplos para indicar la diferencia, visto que se trata de un _no nativo_ y además, de un _caballero_ muy jóven que, como veo, el español lo habla muy bien .


----------



## Pinairun

Ahí van:
A lo largo de la historia se ha trabajado mucho por el bienestar de los niños, pero aún queda mucho por hacer.
Los médicos pediatras velan por el bienestar de nuestros niños.

Para el bienestar de nuestros niños, bálsamo X
Plan de acción para el bienestar de los niños desfavorecidos.


----------



## Peón

Pinairun said:


> Ahí van:
> A lo largo de la historia se ha trabajado mucho por el bienestar de los niños, pero aún queda mucho por hacer.
> Los médicos pediatras velan por el bienestar de nuestros niños.
> 
> Para el bienestar de nuestros niños, bálsamo X
> Plan de acción para el bienestar de los niños desfavorecidos.


----------

